# Companion Event Stats



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Is there a way for me to check on obedience/rally/agility stats? And is there a way to check on junior handler stats for obedience and rally?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

In My AKC in the manage dog section you can see the stats for individual dogs that you enter. Like how many Qs, MACH points, etc...

You can also check the top 5 agility dogs by breed here
https://www.akc.org/invitational/top25/agility/

You can do the same for obedience here
https://www.akc.org/invitational/top25/obedience/index.cfm?view=breed

Also the GRCA publishes the top Golden Retrievers for Obedience, Field and Agility in the GRNews every other month, and sometimes you can find it on their webpage, although right now they do not look current
http://www.grca.org/pdf/events/agility/2008%20agility%20lifetime%20stats.pdf
http://www.grca.org/pdf/events/obedience/2007obedience.pdf

Hope that helps...


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks. 

I've seen those link before I believe.

I was just wondering if AKC did top dogs in each class? Also, I have heard junior handlers saying "I'm ranked #2 for Rally junior handlers." Where do you get that info?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Check out this webage
http://www.bestjunior.com/2008rally.html


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hm.. I'm not on there. And I got 2 rally titles last year. I think you have to submit the junior forms to bestjunior in order for them to calculate your points. :doh:


----------

